# New Barn Project



## Deerfield (Feb 2, 2016)

This has been my project since early this summer. We had planned on having it done already but all of the rain we’ve been getting this year has kind of kept construction moving slow. The barn is 44x60; 20x60 center and then 12x60 wings. We’re just about getting done now. Just the rest of the doors, battens, louvers up top, trim, and the ridge cap and she’ll be done. Oh, and a couple loads of stone; it’s been too wet to get triaxles in all summer. We’ve shuttled all of the lumber in on running gears from the home farm.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe those are the longest strap hinges that I can recall. What kind of siding did you use?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Deerfield (Feb 2, 2016)

We had a local welder custom build the hinges. They're 81" long and very very hefty. We designed them so that the two on the left door hinge in the middle for the man door. I'm pretty sure each of the big doors weighs about 350-400 lbs. We would have done sliders but with the doors as tall and wide as they are they wouldn't slide under the wings.

The siding is green sawn 1x12 pine lumber with battens. It's a little bit more expensive than steel siding but in my opinion easier to work with, looks better and breaths better.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty cool hinges.....yellow pine?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish I could see what all the fuss is about but I can't get those pics blown up for some stupid reason.....sometimes I can, others I can't. From what I could tell, that is some very nice construction. You should be very proud, aesthetics account for a lot to me as well....what the planned use of the barn?


----------



## Deerfield (Feb 2, 2016)

I believe it is white pine if I remember correctly but I could be wrong.

Thanks! My dad has done much of the planning in the way of actual structural design. This is the third barn we have built but definitely the biggest project. None of it has been easy. Between fighting seemingly endless rain and mud, having to jackhammer half the post holes out and just the difficulty of the way we framed it has made it quite the project for 4 of us to build.

The plan for the barn is primarily for hay storage since my production has outgrown my other storage. The second story is 6 foot to the eaves and then up to the peak of storage and then both 12x60 wings will be used for hay. The center will be used for equipment storage and we designed it with high enough ceilings that I can park 6 loaded wagons inside or have a place to park my gooseneck when it's loaded. Long term (once I finish school) I will likely convert it over for cattle.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I like it, in a few years it will have that rustic look .....


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

The siding is green sawn 1x12 pine lumber with battens.

What is "battens"


----------



## Deerfield (Feb 2, 2016)

The battens are the small 1x3 boards that cover the gaps between the 1x12s. You can see them a little better in this picture.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice, hope it's big enough (maybe speaking from experience ).

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

What is the weight of the hay mow floor joists bearing on?


----------



## Deerfield (Feb 2, 2016)

Floor joists are spaced 16” on center. Sitting on top of and tied into 3 2x12s nailed together. They’re tied into the 2x12s with 2x4 “scab” boards on every third joist. The 3 2x12s rest on top of the posts and are secured with boards on the outside as you can see in this picture and then steel t braces on the inside. I have a picture of the braces but I can’t find it right now for some reason. Hopefully this answers your question. It’s kind of hard to explain.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Deerfield said:


> Floor joists are spaced 16" on center. Sitting on top of and tied into 3 2x12s nailed together. They're tied into the 2x12s with 2x4 "scab" boards on every third joist. The 3 2x12s rest on top of the posts and are secured with boards on the outside as you can see in this picture and then steel t braces on the inside. I have a picture of the braces but I can't find it right now for some reason. Hopefully this answers your question. It's kind of hard to explain.


If you have time, it'd be a good idea to drill in some carriage bolts (countersunk) though the posts and beams, or install post/beam Simpson strongtie fastners post to beam. It'll keep your building safer in high winds. Unless that's what you mean by the "T braces". Siding looks like what we call "Eastern Pine" 
Nice looking barn. I build quite a few "board & batt" buildings and I swear they're the best. We use cypress as an upgrade to eastern pine. Both are good, but cypress seems to last forever outside with zero paint or wood preservatives.


----------



## Deerfield (Feb 2, 2016)

JD 3430

The t braces I'm talking about are essentially the Simpson strong ties. We had the same welder that made the hinges make them as well. They're basically a 2 foot by 1 foot steel tees that tie together the beams and the posts. The braces are punched and then we ran 6 inch timberlock screws through them. 12 screws into the beams and 6 screws into the posts.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Deerfield said:


> JD 3430
> 
> The t braces I'm talking about are essentially the Simpson strong ties. We had the same welder that made the hinges make them as well. They're basically a 2 foot by 1 foot steel tees that tie together the beams and the posts. The braces are punched and then we ran 6 inch timberlock screws through them. 12 screws into the beams and 6 screws into the posts.


Sure nice to see a barn built to last with some character


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Deerfield said:


> JD 3430
> 
> The t braces I'm talking about are essentially the Simpson strong ties. We had the same welder that made the hinges make them as well. They're basically a 2 foot by 1 foot steel tees that tie together the beams and the posts. The braces are punched and then we ran 6 inch timberlock screws through them. 12 screws into the beams and 6 screws into the posts.


Love Timberlocks. I go through hundreds of them. Expensive, but easy to use


----------



## Deerfield (Feb 2, 2016)

I don’t even want to know how many Timberlocks we have used on this barn. They work really good for temporary bracing as well.


----------



## Deerfield (Feb 2, 2016)

A few more pictures now that we’re getting back to work on the barn this spring. Just finishing touches now; finishing up trim work, hinging the louvers, finishing the side and back doors and then putting in the floor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We call that a "Carolina Style" barn.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Deerfield said:


> Just finishing touches now; finishing up trim work, hinging the louvers, finishing the side and back doors and then putting in the floor.


Is your floor concrete?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Deerfield (Feb 2, 2016)

Vol said:


> Is your floor concrete?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Long term the plan is to do concrete in the main 20x60 middle section and DSA driving surface aggregate in the wings. But for now to save time and money I'm going with DSA in it all.


----------

